
Paris rejects 'Obama-style' stimulus program - gibsonf1
http://www.iht.com/articles/2009/02/02/business/frecon.php
======
ktharavaad
When I read the title, my first thought was "wtf is that dumb bitch thinking
now". I should stop reading digg altogether. XD

